# Please help! Late period! Freaking out!



## Silver123 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello! I had unprotected sex on the 31st of December, but he did not come inside of me. My period was supposed to come on the 21st of January, but it did not so we had sex on the 23rd and 24th of January. I took a test on the 29th of January and it came out negative. My boobs have been hurting for a while, maybe a week and a half, sometimes more and sometimes less. I also did a lot of exercices on the first two weeks of January. What are the chances of me being pregnanat? Please answer!


----------



## naomi_w (Sep 27, 2017)

It can take up to six days after ejaculation for the sperm and egg to form a fertilized egg. Then, it takes another six days for the fertilized egg to implant itself into the uterus to start pregnancy. Have you tried pregnancy test?


----------

